# How much was your capital when you started your roofing company?



## jjconstructionrochester

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]

$30,000 in cash plus a truck, roofing tools, and an office. We have grown a lot since then. The most important thing is not how much money you have at the beginning, but to have the right kind of people running the company.


----------



## TheRomanGuy

I've got $25000 and some roofing tools that was given me by my father, I've also had a truck.


----------



## rooferman

$100,000 to start viable company with lead generation, office, and a salesman or two. 

Or 5 credit cards with 20k each worth of credit.


----------



## Dan628

$0

I started with a small truck and a ladder and lots of determination. $50 repairs turned in to $500 jobs. 15 years later I have a small efficient corporation that does well for my area. If you have heart, smarts, people skills and determination I think you can thrive anywhere. We, as business owners always deal with people and people know if you genuinely care or if your are just selling them. At the end of the day your employees and customers are your best assets.


----------

